# Vint. Leather custom Straps by Jurgens Germany FS



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

*

















Disclaimer: We don't sell any of this leather items we make watch straps only by order from this material!

Please email me for detail pix of the materials we use at [email protected]
Choose your vintage leather strap material from our vintage pistol holsters, military belts or military jackets. We only use the outer skin for the straps the anti stretch sheets and new leather for the different inner sheets will be new and manufactured according the EU and German Specifications for watch straps. All our straps are hand made in Germany by Jürgen's Hand made in Germany (S-PARTS) from workers with more then 50 years of experiences with watch straps and leather goods. true hand made in Germany with my brand name stamp inside „ Jürgen's Hand Made in Germany" jurgens germany.

All sizes and custom work is possible but need a calculation may be so ask for the price first when you want to have something special.
We want to show you the real leather items but because of restrictions on some Forums its not possible so if you don't see them here please ask for the link.

What we offer at the moment 
No 1 US Pilot Jacket 
No 2 US Army Jacket "Draftie" 
No 3 German Pilot Jacket 60s
No 4 US Holster black WWII 
No 5 US Holster black Vietnam 
No 6 US Holster black WWII 
No 7 USSR Belt brown 70s 
No 8 USSR Holster 80s
No 9 USSR Belt black 80s
No10 Czech Belt Army WWII dark brown
No11 Czech Belt WWII para Military SOKOL brown
No12 British Pistol Holster WWI
No13 Swedish Holster pre WWI 1907 brown
No14 US Holster WWI brown
No15 DDR Holster east Germany 60s beige

All material is limited because we only use real original items which are difficult to get.

BTW In case you have own leather we are able to use this too but we should know and see it first so just send me information's and if possible a picture first.

What we need to know from you for a custom made strap is
Which material No you wish? 
Which style / shape you wish? standard, NATO, BUND,IWC Big Pilot?
Strap width?
Buckle width?
Length?
Thickness?
Stitching colour?
Buckle material (steel or y gold or rose gold plated is possible)?
Buckle style (polished or satin brushed is possible)?
Closure (open with ss screws, open with clips or glue) or closed end for watches with spring bars?
Material on the backside (beige pigskin, beige calf skin or black rubber Gore-Tex = tropic style)?

Please copy this list and send it by mail with your choices. Our calculation will follow asap as always.

We are open for all your questions so just ask about the configuration you have in mind and let's talk about the "dream strap" you want to have.

Calculated prices are different because the material price is the base for the calculation)
Standard & IWC Big Pilot styles with ss screws, clip closure or glue and / or closed end straps in standard shape
16- 21 mm straps standard styles 150.- US $ regular style or 162.- US $ tropic style
22-24 mm straps standard styles 160.- US $ regular style or 172.- US $ tropic style
24 -26 mm straps with wide square holes and ss buckle 170.- US $ regular style or 182.- US $ tropic style

Optional: Buckle flap + 15.- US $

BUND straps (3 sizes of the BUND pad are possible
Size 1 small (35 x 72 mm) for small watches 29 to 35 mm diameter with 16 - 19 mm straps (lug wide) 
Size 2 midsize (40 x 84 mm) for midsize watches 35 to 39 mm diameter with 18 - 22 mm straps (lug wide) 
Size 3 BIG (47 x 91 mm) for big watches 39 to 49 mm diameter with 19 - 24 mm strap (lug wide)

= Strap price plus 69.- US $ for the BUND pad

NATO Leather straps
Depending on the much more material we need for the 320 mm long NATO straps we cannot use some of the smaller pistol holsters sorry.
16, 18, 20,22 mm NATO with pigskin backing will cost 149.- US $

Important Note: Vintage leather like the items we use here are always different and because its natural material with natural differences and different signs of wear, care and use we cannot guarantee that each strap look same or exactly like samples we show here. We cut many holsters, belts and jackets every week and they come in a wide range of colours as a result of use, care and aging and because they where made from different manufacturers over decades. Also such old holsters and leather items have manufacturer's stamps or stitching holes from applications and construction. Our craftsmen use parts which have such original details and we use them as long as we can guarantee the leather is ok for a good quality strap.
It's not possible to use just the "Fillet steak" from the middle of the holster otherwise the straps would cost 6 times more.
They are hand made and tolerances in size, measurements are normal too.
You have to accept this as a matter of fact when you order and that's why we don't exchange custom straps because of colour or texture differences or differences in size or measurements as long as they are in our tolerance.
After a factory order is made we don't accept cancellation. 
You need to be very patient (6 weeks minimum + shipping time) but its worth the wait.
Shipping to the states for one strap is 12,50 US $ by registered airmail. 
EU Europeans + 19 % VAT
Shipping in Europe depends on the destination and post calculation.

Payment : by advance only, Paypal : please use my e - mail address info(AT)s-parts.de , wire to our account in NYC by the bank of NY, wire to 
our account in germany cashiers check ,money order, postal money or US 
$ / EURO cash by registered airmail.*
We offer a wide range of watch straps, bracelets, buckles , deployant clasps, watchmaker tools and Swiss Brand items around watches, please feel free and check them out at jurgens Germany.
*Please ask for my feedback. Happy hunting and thank you for reading my post.
Best from germany Jürgen
*


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Jürgen said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

BUmp


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Jürgen (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump


----------

